# Correcting Clerical Errors



## shivana (Jun 2, 2011)

Can someone help with this situtation... I have several claims that we need to correct due to clerical errors, like adding a modifier or correcting a diagnosis. I was told by a rep at Medicare that we can call in, get a confirmation number, and fax in the corrections. But there has to be more than 20 claims that need corrections. Does anyone know any better way to resubmit these corrections, since I only have about 3 or is this the only way?


----------



## tpontillo (Jun 2, 2011)

For Medicare in Florida we can call in a telephone reopening.  You can do as many claims as you want.


----------



## shivana (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## tdml97@yahoo.com (Jun 2, 2011)

I am in Michigan - we have C-Snap website - we can go online & send redetermination & correct claims that way.


----------



## LizM01 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm in Massachusetts and we can either call a reopening line (where we get a confirmation number once processed) or we can fax a form to our carrier with the information we need changed.  I found this information in my carriers website.


----------

